
Ludwig – A toolbox to train and test deep learning models without code - minimaxir
https://uber.github.io/ludwig/
======
unwind
Meta: this is a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19141001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19141001).

